# Ferrari 430 Vs Eurogloss Prestige



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys ,

This Ferrari was done in August 2010 ! The owner bought this 2007 Ferrari 430 off the Ferrari dealer in Adelaide, South Australia it had 4000kms on the clock so fairly new ! Well almost !

One of Ferrari's last manual transmissions :waah: When taking paint readings i noticed very high readings in certain areas more so than normal which is very common for Ferrari's !

Overall the paint condition was good except for a few areas like the bonnet, roof , front bumper, rear bumper and side panels which needed correcting on this very hard ceramic paint !

However, one of the best Ferrari paints i have polished in a long time !

For this job i used Xpert Polishes 1000 and 1500 and these new DRC1000 Buffing Pads .

Lighting : High Intensity LED FLOOD LIGHT

LSP Swissvax Crystal Rock

Also a prototype DRC1000 7' for my Flex XC 3401 VRG Dual Action Polisher !
This company in America www.drc1000.com was so kind to send me there whole range of Buffing pads to test out and i must say i was totally impressed !

So without further babble here are the photos of the ( paint correction ) before , after and of course the reflection shots !

Before










During paint correction using my Flex XC3401 VRG DA with the DRC1000 7" Blue Prototype for jeweling which did a fantastic job in eliminating the very fine holograms !










After



















During paint correction using my Festool Rap 180 Rotary and Lake Country Foam Wool Pad which seems to work best on these Ceramic Paints or should i say all ceramic paints !










Tools of the trade , notice the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA in the background with My Festool Rap 180 and the DRC1000 7" prototypes Polishing Pads ( which have a recessed backer so you won't damage the paint unlike other pads which have exposed backing plate ) also the design of this Polishing Pad is a good design because it gets into the areas that other Pads miss out on !










Here is the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA with a DRC1000 7" Prototype notice a v shape design and round edge!










Close up



















Notice how polish is spread around the edges and breaks down !










*This is not a review so once the finished products are available to me i will post a full review on the DRC1000 7" Polishing Pads *

Here's how the DRC1000 works !

http://www.drc1000.com/#










Sorry , got sidetracked back on track !

Before










After










Bonnet close up before










In progress still not good enough more refining needs to be done !










Bonnet after










I managed to get one sun shot before the heavens opened up










Sun gone 










These are the results after 20 hours of paint correction over two days !































































































































Thanks for reading !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

outstanding work :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Mario, nice selection of equipment


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Mario :thumb:



> Also a prototype DRC1000 7' for my Flex XC 3401 VRG Dual Action Polisher !
> This company in America www.drc1000.com was so kind to send me there whole range of Buffing pads to test out and i must say i was totally impressed !


Im very interested to tes them , here in a Ferrari dealership i heard someone talked about this.
There is in europe??


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ingo said:


> outstanding work :thumb:


Thanks Ingo :thumb:

I always love working on Ferrari's !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Mario, nice selection of equipment


Thanks slrestoration ,

I would love to have more but were does it stop 
Another small LED FLOOD LIGHT for the sides of the car !

Now my next purchase will be the Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb Work Mario :thumb:
> 
> I'm very interested to test them , here in a Ferrari dealership i heard someone talked about this.
> There is in Europe??


*Thanks Rui:thumb:

I have sent you a PM ! They are not available anywhere around the world at the moment but once final testing is done on the DRC1000 7" Prototypes i will let you know !

The DRC1000 7" is the one that i have been testing extensively both with my Flex XC 3401 VRG DA and my Festool Rap 180 Rotary polisher they work well on both machines !

There are some final refinements to be done to the whole DRC1000 7" range before they go into production and then i am sure they will be marketed around the world !

I will keep you informed Rui !

Regards Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Rui:thumb:
> 
> I have sent you a PM ! They are not available anywhere around the world at the moment but once final testing is done on the DRC1000 7" Prototypes i will let you know !
> 
> ...


Thanks Mario

They are planning doing some 4" pads???

Regards Rui


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks Mario
> 
> They are planning doing some 4" pads???
> 
> Regards Rui


*You are welcome Rui,

I have asked them about 4" not sure at this stage , perhaps if there is enough demand for them they might !

Lets keep our fingers crossed ! I might have to do a prototype for myself that means cutting a hole out from the center in a 4" i have to see how they work !

Perhaps that might convince them depending on how my prototype turns out !

Regards Mario*


----------

